# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET > VS 2022 Delete a file (image) added to listview and imagelist

## Amerigoware

I am using the following code to load the ListView and ImageList:


```
        'Populate screenshots
        ScrnShtDirLbl.Text = ScrnShts
        ToolTip1.SetToolTip(ScrnShtDirLbl, ScrnShts)
        ScrnShtsLst.Items.Clear()
        ImageList1.Images.Clear()
        For Each item In IO.Directory.GetFiles(ScrnShts)
            ImageList1.Images.Add(item, LoadImage(item).Clone)
            'Img.Dispose()
            Dim fi As New IO.FileInfo(item)
            Dim It As New ListViewItem With {
                .Text = fi.Name,
                .Tag = item,
                .ImageKey = item
            }

            ScrnShtsLst.Items.Add(It)
        Next
```



```
    Function LoadImage(filepath As String) As Image
        Using imgTemp As New Bitmap(filepath) ' Temporarily load image into a variable rather than into the ImageList directly.
            Return imgTemp.Clone
            imgTemp.Dispose()
        End Using
    End Function
```

Then to delete selected items:


```
Private Sub DeleteScrnShtBtn_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles DeleteScrnShtBtn.Click
        If ScrnShtsLst.CheckedItems.Count > 0 Then
            For Each itm As ListViewItem In ScrnShtsLst.CheckedItems
                Try

                    'ImageList1.Images.Keys.Remove(itm.Tag.ToString)
                    ImageList1.Images.RemoveByKey(itm.Tag.ToString)
                    'ImageList1.Images.Item(itm.Index).Dispose()
                    'ImageList1.Images.RemoveAt(itm.Index)

                    ScrnShtsLst.Items.Remove(itm)
                    'ScrnShtsLst.Items.Item(itm.Index).Remove()

                    Application.DoEvents()
                    'IO.File.Delete(itm.Tag.ToString)
                    'FilesToDelete.Add(itm.Tag.ToString)
                    My.Computer.FileSystem.DeleteFile(itm.Tag.ToString, FileIO.UIOption.OnlyErrorDialogs, FileIO.RecycleOption.SendToRecycleBin)
                    
                Catch ex As Exception
                    My.Computer.Clipboard.SetText(ex.Message)
                    MsgBox(ex.Message)
                End Try
            Next
            ReLoadLists()
        End If
```

The Try/Catch Ex.Message is 


> The process cannot access the file 'C:\Users\'User'\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\screenshots\2022-12-03_06.44.22.png' because it is being used by another process.


The code above is from several posts such as this, this, and this. Nothing seems to work. Please help.

----------

